# Baron Davis Re-Signs!!!



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

i hope the media is accurate this time!

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2002/07/30/burns_davis/


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats huge news for the Hornets. I wonder what made him change his mind.


----------



## Joe_Canada (Jul 15, 2002)

I think he changed his mind as soon as the Miller deal went through. He probably had his sights set on going back to L.A, and as soon as it looked like that wouldnt happen, decided to stick it out with the hornets. Keeping him is huge for them, if they didnt, it definitely would not have been the best of starts in new orleans.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Great news for the Hornets. They are now my favorite to win the east next year. If Alexander pans out this will definitly be the team to beat in the east.


----------



## nolaman (Jul 17, 2002)

Hooray! 

Since Baron is the Hornet's only player getting the max long term, this contract doesn't even restrict future moves like such a deal often does!

Now let's push Jamal Magloire's development to put some heat on Elden. That, and re-signing Lee Nailon, and Mash coming back strong should be all it will take to help the Hornets move up in the East. Alexander will help, no doubts about that in my book.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

If any of you are Hornet followers I have a question for you. Who will start at Shooting Guard this season Courtney Alexander or David Wesley? I have went to alot of sites and on thier depth charts they have Alexander in front of Wesley. I know Alexander has the size and potential but Wesley is a far better player right now. If anyone has any insight please respond.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> If any of you are Hornet followers I have a question for you. Who will start at Shooting Guard this season Courtney Alexander or David Wesley? I have went to alot of sites and on thier depth charts they have Alexander in front of Wesley. I know Alexander has the size and potential but Wesley is a far better player right now. If anyone has any insight please respond.


Silas really likes Wesley so I would guess it is his job to lose. However, I do not think it will be long before CA takes it away. I think Wesley would be a better bench player than CA and is the veteran.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Joe_Canada *
> I think he changed his mind as soon as the Miller deal went through. He probably had his sights set on going back to L.A, and as soon as it looked like that wouldnt happen, decided to stick it out with the hornets. Keeping him is huge for them, if they didnt, it definitely would not have been the best of starts in new orleans.


Yep, he was hoping that he would get traded to the Clippers, but as soon as he saw that the Clippers got Andre Miller, he decided to stay with the Hornets. 

Plus they're going to be in New Orleans. Has anyone else been there? I went there a few months ago, it has to be the greatest city on the planet. Well, one of the greatest:yes: .


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Thats great news for the Hornets! Baron is the man and he got madd skill. If the Hornets lost him they would have been back at step 1.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

That is great news for the Hornets and their fans! Now, as one other poster said, if they can keep Magloire, their future is indeed bright.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

This DOESNT change a DAMN THING!:no:The Hornets are ALWAYS deep,yet always fall apart sometime during the season!I DONT see how anything is gonna change,just cuz they resigned a player they already had,its NOT like Duncan came to town!

P.S. he DOESNT really want to be there,he just wanted to get paid.In other words,his heart is in L.A.,and now hes PI$$ED cuz hes gotta stay on the East Coast instead of goin home to Cali!:yes:This teams chemistry is only gonna get worse,keep telln urselves that ur the team to beat!:laugh::devil:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Well, HEATLUNATIC, you do have a valid point, but we're all entitled to our own opinion, aren't we? Only time will tell how the chemistry of this team works itself out.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

*Huh?*

Heatlunatic - You sound a little ticked off that Baron will stay in the East and continue to help the Hornets beat the Heat. Didn't the Hornets sweep the Heat last year? How far did the Heat get in the playoffs? Oops, didn't make it. Just joking around, but you do seem a little upset that he re-signed.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Baron Davis coming back is a huge up for the Hornets and now they can for sure build around B Diddy. I think Courtney Alexander will play as the shooting guard in the long run during the playoffs when he has sit enough on the bench he will be given his chance to make it big time.

Alexander has the talent and will to become a starter for an Eastern conference contender IMO.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Heatlunatic u sound a little ticked off and upset that Baron re-signed.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> How far did the Heat get in the playoffs?Oops,didnt make it.


At-least the Heat have a reason for SUCKING!Our franchise baller aka Zo,is 80% at best,and our starting PF was INJURED the entire season!Not to mention the fact that E.J. had to be our 1st option on D and O,so he tired quickly!Also our stating PG was 35!

Whats the Hornets excuse for failure?!?!:devil:They have been a very DEEP and TALENTED team for years,yet they ALWAYS choke!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC - You seem to have issues with the Hornets. They were a solid team despite the injuries to Mashburn for half the regular season and all of the playoffs. So, the excuses for the Heat do not cut it. Chill.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

Good thing the Hornets got him, they would be devestated without him.


----------

